# HR10-250 won't activate DVR service



## 94SupraTT (Nov 18, 2005)

I own a HR10-250 which I "owe" however DirecTV claims it will not reactivate do to a lack of a phone line. I've deactivated and reactivated this receiver in the past with no issues. D* claims there are no issues. They've tried to "resend" service and rebooted multiple times to no avail. They claim I need to plug it into a landline however I haven't in years (only needed for ppv) and it wouldn't work anyways (i have vonage)


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Many are having trouble with no phone #'s to call out on, so they can't activate Dtivos at this time:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=453677


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

DirecTiVos have *always* required a land line to activate the DVR service. There is no work-around for this; you MUST plug it in to a land line.

If the TiVo has had the DVR service deactivated, or if it hasn't been plugged in continuously to the satellite for a while, it will require a phone line to reactivate the TiVo service. That's a TiVo requirement that DirecTV has no control over.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep, gotta have a phone line. Maybe letting D* know first so they don't freak out when it dials in from the wrong place, try taking it over to a friends house that has a legacy D* system and a real phone line.

Once you get it activated again, it won't need to call home again until you turn off its activation, it will just nag you for a phone line every once in a while.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

94SupraTT said:


> I own a HR10-250...and it wouldn't work anyways (i have vonage)


I have Vonage, too...and my HR10-250...HDVR2...and R10 all worked with only occasional connect failures.

Make sure you include the *99 prefix in your dialing string to use the max bandwidth and disable call waiting.

YMMV, of course, depending on your ISP's latency.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> DirecTiVos have *always* required a land line to activate the DVR service. There is no work-around for this; you MUST plug it in to a land line.
> 
> If the TiVo has had the DVR service deactivated, or if it hasn't been plugged in continuously to the satellite for a while, it will require a phone line to reactivate the TiVo service. That's a TiVo requirement that DirecTV has no control over.


There is a work around in lue of connecting a phone line. You can get or make a miniplug to db9 serial conenctor and hook it to a computer to have it dial out with terminal via tyour internet connection for those without an actual phone line. It's rather easy to do and much faster when downloading to boot 

I have personally done this for years until I finally swapped out my last hr10-250 a few months back....

*For anyone wanting to to use a internet connection in lue of a phone line here's the info you need:


----------

